# The Peahead appreciation thread!



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I love you


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Peahead is awesome! :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

:confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ROFL WTF ???

Might of known you IB are still bitter from my "small willy" comment. 

Dixie...that pic is nuts.lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im just wasted and killing time until I can score some cocaine!

I hate you really. Cu.nt!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I measured it last night for the record!

Apparently its above average! (In Ethiopia)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> I measured it last night for the record!
> 
> Apparently its above average! (In Ethiopia)


Yeah,but i bet you thought it was a pube...until you p1ssed through it :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah the pubes are no longer!

I was told that it would look bigger if I shaved it!

It certainly does although I am now banned from Tescos.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

peahead - can you transfer me £100 quid so that I can write 'peahead' in cocaine and subsequently snort it and shove haribo super mix up my ass?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The lack of appreciation is both sickening and erotic


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

:whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

WRT

please explain!


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> WRT
> 
> please explain!


The boy is *nap*ping, and *50* cent


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

_de3C3Pkb8Q[/MEDIA]]


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

WRT said:


> The boy is *nap*ping, and *50* cent


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Another successful night!

Managed to break several glasses, put an enormous hole in the wall and break my iPhone.

On a positive note I got as drunk as a lord. Feeling the burn today big time


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Another successful night!
> 
> Managed to break several glasses, put an enormous hole in the wall and break my iPhone.
> 
> On a positive note I got as drunk as a lord. Feeling the burn today big time


Mate,you have more issues than WH Smith :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

he is a sarcky tw*t but l love him....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> he is a sarcky tw*t but l love him....


Thanks mate,me sarkey ?....Im not one for taking the p1ss :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Watch past the first bit!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

fadtvZCh4ys[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I LOVE PEEWEE...I MEAN PEA HEAD...... :wub:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally someone else feels the pea love!! 

Im tired now and dont have much pea love left tonight

Mrs Wee you might have to take over the mantle until the morning! I will be up at dawn, turbo charged and spreading the emotion!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Peaheads double tbh.

Well?










What do people think lol?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

It's peahead - MT2 and creatamax!

Good find!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Heres peahead again with his training partner:










Peahead chillin wi his m8s:










Peahead flexing after the gym: (before his addiction to naps started):










Peahead and his bodybuilder gym crew after training:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Finally someone else feels the pea love!!
> 
> Im tired now and dont have much pea love left tonight
> 
> Mrs Wee you might have to take over the mantle until the morning! I will be up at dawn, turbo charged and spreading the emotion!


Nope, he will have to wait till morn for me too....i got a juicy hot cok waiting for me upstairs........sorry

Peahead......i love you, but not enough to do without for:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oh no,this is just waay too much for my head.

Never right you lot


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You are the one and only you!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm soooo glad i don't upset anyone on here:innocent: :whistling: , you guys crack me up:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

IB ffs mate,i know i took the p1ss about the size of your chipalater c0cktail sausage....but Chesney Hawks...now i am hurt.

I am goin have to ask a MOD remove this thread 

Cyber bullies the lot of you.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i thought i was a serious thread til i saw the p!sstakes FFS chesney hawkes is bang out of order:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> i thought i was a serious thread til i saw the p!sstakes FFS chesney hawkes is bang out of order:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Tell me about it mate,well i suppose "I ammmm the waaaan and ownlaaaaay":lol:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL classic thread!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Epic

4d2_tNxBxhY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I once seen Chesney hawkes live!

I had just come out of hospital from alcohol poisoning and really wasnt in the mood. I thought I was gonna get a shag but she ****ed off. I was all out of rohypnol annoyingly!

This thread is gonna be epic today. Im going to Bargain booze in and minute and Im gonna buy enough cocaine to bring columbia to a standstill!

This thread will never die!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mate you got some SERIOUS problems 

What,you are going Bargain Booze for your beak ????


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Dont be silly!

I ended up on a mad one yesterday. I spent so much money that I felt physically sick this morning!

Anyway here is an epic song for you gorgeous x x


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

PS I cant even get ice in bargain booze because of the scouse slut!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Made this for you pea!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

LMFAO!^ Proud


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fcuking hell !!!

A good couple of G there,is it not ???

Thats just nuts...have a good night on me....smash all that up your frame,you will be doing spiderman up the walls


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Love is in the air... :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Love is in the air... :lol: :lol:


Love is in the HAIR....of his nostrils :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

kT5m9xPzWlk[/MEDIA]]


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Where do you find them ??? FFS


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

My Dearest Pea Head -

For the past 7 days (ban), I have been forced to admire your beauteous wit from afar.

Yet, once again back in the fold of the Pea Head Apprecation Thread, I am again able to both gratefully and humbly feel the warmth of your online interactive embrace.

All my love,

SCZ

ps - I'm all out of Nap50s - can you hook a brother up?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> My Dearest Pea Head -
> 
> For the past 7 days (ban), I have been forced to admire your beauteous wit from afar.
> 
> ...


Im happy to see folk are thinking about me :lol: :lol:

As for helping you out with the Nap 50 mate,im sorry but i got rid of the last week,i had to wrap some up in a sliced tennis ball and throw them over the fence for my mate whos doing a ten stretch in the nick :innocent:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Im happy to see folk are thinking about me :lol: :lol:
> 
> As for helping you out with the Nap 50 mate,im sorry but i got rid of the last week,*i had to wrap some up in a sliced tennis ball and throw them over the fence for my mate whos doing a ten stretch in the nick* :innocent:


yeah but don't you just hate it when some dumb cvnt throws it back:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: At the beak.

Will rep when I can mate.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Made this for you pea!!


I am reporting this abuse of bicarb of soda :cool2: hopefully you will get banned and then all will be right with the world steve


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nah, that's not bicarb it's New Era.

Get with the program Jem, nobody cut's it with that any more!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Bicarb of soda!

Would explain why I fart a lot after it


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah new era or creatine mono :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

IB you really have too much time on your hands LMAO


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> IB you really have too much time on your hands LMAO


Yes I do.

You probably didn't see UGMs new proposed logo either then!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Dare I ask....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Well the same as the peahead one only spelling UGM.

It was respectfully declined, annoyingly


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Brilliant thread haha

I reckon PeaHeads secret is Dat Dare ...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thought you'd like this song!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

How come your out of work anyway?

What line of work are you into?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> How come your out of work anyway?
> 
> What line of work are you into?


Landscaping mate,hoping drop on when it warms up a tad.

If not i will just sit here all day replying to this thread :lol: :lol:

You lot...New era,bicarb,cratine mono,effaz.FFS :laugh:


----------



## jacksparra (Feb 4, 2010)

*Peahead appreciation wtf.*

*
**I DONT APPRECIATE*

HIM COMING ROUND MY HOUSE WINDING THE STAFFY UP,PINCHING MY *MMs, PUTTING ME OF MY HANDS WHILE IM PLAYING SKYPOKER**,AND DROPPING HIS GUTS AS HE LEAVES.*

*
other than that ye hes OK:tongue:*

*
*


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jacksparra said:


> *Peahead appreciation wtf.*
> 
> *I DONT APPRECIATE*
> 
> ...


Yes but neither does his wife appreciate him,eating the M and Ms,and looking like his avvy.

As for the staffy,that goes on the treadmill more than him. :whistling:

But other that that,the sparra is ok i suppose.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Peahead - II challenge u to a drink off


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I wanna have tea and scones with you.

Seriously


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

What happened when peahead fed his cat his napz:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Peahead - II challenge u *"lets measure cocks"* competition


 :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> What happened when peahead fed his cat his napz:


ha ha ha pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Serious lack of pea love recently, sorry!

Anyway, Im back im ****ed and debating buying some cocaine!

This thread will never die


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Peaheads dog after a dose of "chav 50s", it put on 5 stone in two weeks then lost it all a week later


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Peaheads dog after a dose of "chav 50s", it put on 5 stone in two weeks then lost it all a week later


Yes and it still looks better than most lads who use it. :lol: :lol:

Irish Beast.....i thought you had forgotton about this thread :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

*ENOUGH SAID.*


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I was sick for a few days and had some personal problems and I still felt utterly guilty about not bumping this thread. Im getting absolutely wa.nkered today.

When the local chinamen gets up Im gonna get some beak on tick and some spring rolls. I love cultural stereotyping so much that I am praying for a potato famine


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

^^^^^^....Why do i get the feeling you are all just taking the p1ss ? 

I have a good mind report the cyber bullying.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im deadly serious!

I have been buying coke from a chinaman for about 5 years. Hes the second generation as the first one got banged up!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

the chinaman isnt picking up. Im furious!

Peahead - Can you lend me £100 til thursday?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Your not a bad bloke.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

He rang me and said he will sort it whenever his mate comes back from he chinese new year celebrations!

Moral of the story - never buy cocaine from a chinaman


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

how does his ass hole taste?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> how does his ass hole taste?


Whos ?

Do you want a butt plug sending through the post ?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> how does his ass hole taste?


Better than your sisters


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The lack of cocaine in my living room is sickening.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Surely you know sombody else who will lay you on other than a china man?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

the chinaman is gonna sort me soon.

Used to be able to tick from loads of dealers! probably a good thing though! Some of them are proper bad boys (Alexandra Burke style!)


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

They kept catching your eye eh?

Should be a criminal offence IMO.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

Where in Liverpool are you?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Epic song. one for you juicerwales you cu.nt


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Epic song. one for you *juicerwales you cu.nt*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Juicerwales - I hate you


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Uz0GOlLoeBQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Where in Liverpool are you?


Its becoming a nightmare but he is gonna sort me!

Im in south liverpool! are u from liverpool ?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Juicerwales

Drug Dealers

Freddie Mercury

China men

Liverpool

Cocaine

.........All in the name of me. FFS !!!!!


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

F*@K HIM !!!!! he butchered me on COD earlier this week:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:, not that i'm bitter or owt. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got some time off this coming week so i'll catch up with you for a re-match mukka (read as "get my 4rse handed to me on a plate again) lol :beer:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

badger said:


> F*@K HIM !!!!! he butchered me on COD earlier this week:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:, not that i'm bitter or owt. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Got some time off this coming week so i'll catch up with you for a re-match mukka (read as "get my 4rse handed to me on a plate again) lol :beer:


Yeah "lets do this "

I will have to get some more XP up and find some hiding spots ready for you :lol: :lol:....watch out for my bomb traps :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Pea head just loves Nap 50s.

Admit it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Dan said:


> Pea head just loves Nap 50s.
> 
> Admit it.


No mate,gave em up when Frog Tech came out.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

pea head said:


> No mate,gave em up when Frog Tech came out.:laugh:


Can you get any frog tech???? source has none left


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Dan said:


> Can you get any frog tech???? source has none left


No mate...my dealer CROAKED it last week.

Jumped in a pond and drowned under the influence of the "tech"


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol: .. i dont have anything to say back.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> Juicerwales
> 
> Drug Dealers
> 
> ...


As if you could grow a moustache!!

Ironically enough I have just snorted beak of a Liverpool chinaman! Yeah!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> The lack of cocaine in my living room is sickening.


Sorry mate cant help you as I'm not one that dabbles with illegal substances and all that :whistling: But you could try drinking a 8 cans of Relentless I'm sure that will have you climbing the walls mate.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jem said:


> I am reporting this abuse of bicarb of soda :cool2: hopefully you will get banned and then all will be right with the world steve





GHS said:


> Yeah new era or creatine mono :lol:


Thought it was L Glutamine as its cheap as chips :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> <div class=


 :ban: :ban: :ban:

IB please stop before i smash my computer

ROID RAGE ALERT!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Now thats Bagpuss mk2



SK-XO said:


> What happened when peahead fed his cat his napz:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

nutz im glad u have found this thread!!


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally I've found someone who loves the sniff more than me.

I suddenly feel considerably better!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeh a bit late but im pmsl

great thread epic in grand proportions


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

-Qae_TUTeGo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry for lack of updates. Was ona a crazy cocaine bender, for a change


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

shlt i forgot all about this thread

now i'm pmsl again and i'm sure there will be many more posts. 

Cant wait

Had a pretty shltty week at work and i need cheering up :bounce:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

-Qae_TUTeGo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Latest off season pic...


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

GHS said:


> Latest off season pic...


now thats funny

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> now thats funny
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


All in the name of me :cursing:

I dont know if i should be proud to have a thread,or just take it as p1ss take on my behalf.

IB....Ravishing Rik Rude..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I would be happy sooo many people spend their time thinking about me


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would be humbled if someone created a Nutz appreciation thread.

But I cant see that happening for a while :whistling:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Got to keep this going i say....i notice the folk who dont post in here....so fcuk yers !!!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Funny sense of humour. Uk no 1 frog tech expert.hope ya shoulder sorts its self out one way or the other. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

KRS has the avy that peahead should have!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

GHS or Pea head

Theres only one way to find out.

*FIGHT!*


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Better sticking with Peahead, GHS is fcking off into the army soon. Be too busy polishing boots to post on here.

Besides, the GHS thread is a poor immitation. Mr P rules.(or he'll come knocking on your door)


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

*....BOOOOOOOM ....*

* ....team bridge fly by....* :gun_bandana:

* .......APPRECIATE THAT PEAHEAD......*

 * *


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

round 2 said:


> Funny sense of humour. Uk no 1 frog tech expert.hope ya shoulder sorts its self out one way or the other. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate,delt still fcukt...going docs weds



Nutz01 said:


> GHS or Pea head
> 
> Theres only one way to find out.
> 
> *FIGHT!*


Queensbury rules or anything goes? :innocent:



BillC said:


> Better sticking with Peahead, GHS is fcking off into the army soon. Be too busy polishing boots to post on here.
> 
> Besides, the GHS thread is a poor immitation. Mr P rules.(or he'll come knocking on your door)


Thanks mate...stick with this thread or expect a nice black range rover outside your gaff doing neighbourhood watch :whistling:



RJ68 said:


> *....BOOOOOOOM ....*
> 
> *....team bridge fly by....* :gun_bandana:
> 
> ...


D1CKHEAD....top of the league.....still :beer:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

A nice all in should do the trick pea ....

Good performance today mate


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> A nice all in should do the trick pea ....
> 
> Good performance today mate


Thats what the mrs said after my 4 hour hulking of her rusty bullet wound :thumb:

As for the game.....still top....bothered....ask me !!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

pea head said:


> D1CKHEAD....top of the league.....still :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ....A happy d1ckhead if you dont mind.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

terrys face was a picture at the 'non handshake'...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ....A happy d1ckhead if you dont mind.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> terrys face was a picture at the 'non handshake'...... :lol: :lol:


I have always liked bridgey tbh...cant understand why the chelsea "minority" booed him...he was a good servant for us and did nothing wrong.

Everybody was waiting to see the handshake


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> *Thats what the mrs said after my 4 hour hulking of her rusty bullet wound * :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i created the GHS thread because he is off to the army soon, it was no way created to compete with the *"IrishBeast Loves Peahead"* thread


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i created the GHS thread because he is off to the army soon, it was no way created to compete with the *"IrishBeast Loves Peahead"* thread


Yes...we dont want any of that bum licking malarky going on do we.? :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Your the man pea! **** GHS!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

For the little Peahead's !! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Some serious issues going on there lads.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

We all got issues u got issues Ive got a few issues of Reps magazine also got a couple of Mens health :whistling:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

<div class=


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im a machine, not a man


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Love ya man !! Im just Natty !! :beer:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

ive been on a week long coke bender. I just tried to bum **** my missus but the snoring was putting me off


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

[MEDIA=youtube]D64LWFoV1Xs[/MEDIA]


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> ive been on a week long coke bender. I just tried to bum **** my missus but the snoring was putting me off


Coke zero ?? Whos got the best banter the north or the south ??? That deserves a poll


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

North hands down (including scotland)


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan said:


> North hands down (including scotland)


OcK I:thumb: Get free prescriptons .....nice :confused1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Peahead - we really need to arrange a session


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Peahead - we really need to arrange a session


  ....I could see that going down well,with the states you get in :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

pm me ur mobile number immediately. And also the number of a cheap serbanese rent boy


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

With love beside us, nothing can divide us


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

my favourite song


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

LOL. 

WTF goes on in your head ?......Dont tell me...been there.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> pm me ur mobile number immediately. And also the number of a cheap serbanese rent boy


Peaheads phone number is 0800 776 600:whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

peahead, a shirt i've seen


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> With love beside us, nothing can divide us


pea head if i was you i,d be scared.lol:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

round 2 said:


> pea head if i was you i,d be scared.lol:lol:


Mate,have you seen the size of IBs porridge cannon ?

I have nothing to be scared of there


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I love booze


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

pea head is cool

now gimme my Oxy's !!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

FA1WDBh0k4o[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmmm


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Smoking is Bad:cursing:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Smoking is Bad:cursing:


Everything I enjoy is 'bad for you'

Booze, cigars, beak, buffalo meat, sodomy. The list never ends


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Song of the day


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you on the beak yet?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

It friday...of course hes on the beak 

More than likely bashed with Mcat


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

No beak for me tonight. Unless someone wants to give me some money.

Just been asleep for a few hours cos I didnt get much last night. Few cans left but I doubt they will even touch the sides


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Me and you one day pea x x x

E-2BLRg9dCU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

1oDTNEEu3Rw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Does my bum look big in this?


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice crushed beer can on the floor :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

After 15 years of trying I crushed a can with my hands! I swear to god!!

I never thought it was possible!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Regarding the photo I was racking them up and my mate thought he would embarass me by pulling my pants down. He obviously doesnt know me well enough


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Have u competed recently by the way or is that an old photo on your avatar?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Have u competed recently by the way or is that an old photo on your avatar?


Thats was from last september just gone mate.

Had a bad RC injury not long after that,just started trying go gym regular again this week.

Could of come in a tad tighter for the show tbh,but everytime i have in the past its cost me some size...i was 16.5 in the avvy pic mate.

Im not even that now and got a belly :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You must be about 19 stone in the off season then?

Im annoyed that Im making a BB related post in this thread!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> You must be about 19 stone in the off season then?
> 
> Im annoyed that Im making a BB related post in this thread!


Yes talking about BB is shocking on here.

I dont normally go over 18st mate,hovver around that. 5' 10" btw.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

5' 10"? Wow, had you down for 6ft+. You look tall.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Any guy who likes a bit of alcoholica is a legend in my book


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

**** this is a long overdue bump!

I am ashamed at my lack of pea love!


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am more hardcore than the irish beast.

Fact.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha good man!

Im a complete lightweight !


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

hahah you are the man!

i ran out of beak, so me and my cousin walked a mile to meet a biker friend of his who had some.

back on it now!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Good man,.

Im resigned to booze now. Have spent every penny I have in the world on a 4 day bender. Epic fun though!

I am tempted to ring for some and murder him when he gets here.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

its mad aint it? the sun is making me insane, like a vampire...but part of me wants to embrace it. what should I do?

ill come round and murder him with you, nick his stash and make out like it was all a bad dream


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Its a wonderful drug! I never get bored of it really! Apart from having nervoud breakdowns when I check my account.

I should set up direct debits to dealers and save hassle!

How much you chinned?


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

well i had a g before my cousin came round, 2g with him, and now got another 2...not hardcore as back in the day, but all i can afford.

i dont know if im stone cold sober or totally ****ed and dead and this is all a sweaty irish dream?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im not kidding but you could probably multiply that by 10 for my intakke!

Probably one of the heaviest few days Ive ever had

Could murder more. Time isnt really ideal


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

hahaha then get some my man, as your doctor id strongly advise it.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I almost had a meltdown when I checked my account yesterday so I doubt its any better after snorting all day yesterday.

Would struggle to get it at this time anyway! the interval of 6-9am is tough for me!


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I almost had a meltdown when I checked my account yesterday so I doubt its any better after snorting all day yesterday.
> 
> Would struggle to get it at this time anyway! the interval of 6-9am is tough for me!


just keep going man, ignore all problems until the following day. i order you to buy more beak NOW.

or a child will die.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Having no money in the whole world doesnt help!

I might kill my cat to cheer me up


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

This fcuking still going ?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

pea head said:


> This fcuking still going ?


So it seems :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

pea head said:


> This fcuking still going ?


Count your self lucky, i haven't seen any "Con appreciation threads":cursing:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Count your self lucky, i haven't seen any "Con appreciation threads":cursing:


I think Mrs Wee put one up in the Adult Lounge

:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

strange_days said:


> I think Mrs Wee put one up in the Adult Lounge
> 
> :lol:


Now i wish i was a member of the smut area:whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I would smash ginger ****s ass to get to mrs wee's

this thread needs a bump.

Peahead, you look fine these days. Any chance of a 4sum with our retrospective girls? Let them get down to it then we can inject tren in each others ****s and bum rape each other!

At the same time


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was wondering when this thread might get bumped again.

:lol:

I knew it would never completely die off.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

And there was me thinking i was left out of everybodys little "groups" that you see on here


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> And there was me thinking i was left out of everybodys little "groups" that you see on here


it's your own fuking fault mate, we're all on the oxy's.............you have to be a big watery throbbing cheese livered nap heed to fit in bro


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> And there was me thinking i was left out of everybodys little "groups" that you see on here


It's your own fault, you're the one who has an avi showing how "big and brown" you are, hugging a blonde hottie and you're not even smiling.......anyway, yes you look great in your avi, but.................

(you'll never be as brown as me)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yeah i told the mrs dim the camera shot down and i was going up the dose of mt2,do an extra hour on the beach....but decided the "Shabba Ranks" look would make me look a right cnut.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

**** i love stella.

Peahead what do I have to do to get tonked and tanned like you?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tonked and tannned ?.....easy

10iu GH day

750mg test e/wk

600mg mast e/wk

100mg tren ace m/w/f

Piece of p1ss mate


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Know nothing about GH bud!

Im 22 stone of solid muscle now though!

Well not really!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Know nothing about GH bud!
> 
> Im 22 stone of solid muscle now though!
> 
> Well not really!


Lowering my doses now...the gh made my hands feel like those Kenny Everett ones and my feet like Frodo


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im gonna start dieting soon and trying to change a lot of things.

Will you be my mentor? Would be funny as ****!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Im gonna start dieting soon and trying to change a lot of things.
> 
> Will you be my mentor? Would be funny as ****!


Yes mate will help you...first off lower the ale and add more crushed up caffeine tabs to the beak :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sweet, My biggest problem is im riddled with injuries! and im also an absolute whale

here is a recent pic at 21.5 stone


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I reckon with a vest, a tan and a hot blonde people would think I am you


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> I reckon with a vest, a tan and a hot blonde people would think I am you


:laugh::laugh:

Yeah, like twins


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

how tall are you Irish beast?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

6ft mate


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh right, I was thinking if you were a short ar$e where you were hiding the 21.5stone??! Haha


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> Oh right, I was thinking if you were a short ar$e where you were hiding the 21.5stone??! Haha


I hate you


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> I hate you


its also very unusal for a man of your stature to have the genitals of a 5 month old infant:lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Uriel said:


> its also very unusal for a man of your stature to have the genitals of a 5 month old infant:lol:


Hahaha, i hate you too!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> its also very unusal for a man of your stature to have the genitals of a 5 month old infant:lol:


You never fail to make me chuckle :lol:

Cheers mate!

Cheered me right up after a $hite day at work.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Uriel said:


> its also very unusal for a man of your stature to have the genitals of a 5 month old infant:lol:


5 Month ?

5 day more like.

Or 95yr old.

Its like a smaller version of a chipalata cocktail sausage :lol:

Wait until you start dieting and your sex drive goes kaput..... :innocent:

I would shave your pubes off mate or you wont find it :bounce:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I hate you


Well I was being nice but now you can f*ck of teabag ass :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Irishbeast how the hell have you not got washboard abs with the amount of beak you put up your sharp-shooter:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Cos I drink about 100 cans a week!

I feel ****ing horrendous this morning.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IB ive said before and i have said again, you have serious drink issues....

If you managed to nip it in the ass for at least 12 weeks and get yourself on Keto or something you really would be looking awesome and feeling A LOT better. Ive been hooked on drugs / alcohol in the past and once you get past that stage of not being ****d about them you get to see what you can really achieve mate.

100 cans a week isn't good for anyone bud...

Pea Head + other gurus i think you should groom him


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> IB ive said before and i have said again, you have serious drink issues....
> 
> If you managed to nip it in the ass for at least 12 weeks and get yourself on Keto or something you really would be looking awesome and feeling A LOT better. Ive been hooked on drugs / alcohol in the past and once you get past that stage of not being ****d about them you get to see what you can really achieve mate.
> 
> ...


More chance of finding Bruce Lee hidden away in a temple than that.:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Cos I drink about 100 cans a week!


So the average amount for a Glasgow primary school girl then



Irish Beast said:


> I feel ****ing horrendous this morning.


Few tinnies and a round of bacon & egg banjo's and you'll be ready for the pub:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I shouls add I've drank only 17 cans of beer..................

(in the past 3 weeks lol)


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I doubt I drink 100 cans a year!


----------



## drab4 (Apr 6, 2003)

100 cans a week? I want that up to 200 by next week IB or there'll be words exchanged


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

pea head said:


> More chance of finding Bruce Lee hidden away in a temple than that.:laugh:


Pea i have known IB for a years now and your right..

Shall we kidnap him and use him as part of a sinister experiment?

Hold him prisoner at a training camp and force him to do a rigorous 6 day split and give him a sunday rest / re-feed and NO alcohol or drugs 

If he doesn't workout properly then we don't feed him / give him water? :laugh:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Pea i have known IB for a years now and your right..
> 
> Shall we kidnap him and use him as part of a sinister experiment?
> 
> ...


I'd put money towards this 'experiment'


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I shouls add I've drank only 17 cans of beer..................
> 
> (in the past 3 weeks lol)


I've had 6 in the past two weeks, and thats only because of the football, about to make that 8.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

kgb said:


> I'd put money towards this 'experiment'


And ill confiscate his beak.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Nutz01 said:


> And ill confiscate his beak.


Jesus, if you did I'd hate to be you when IB gets loose!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> Jesus, if you did I'd hate to be you when IB gets loose!


Time i stuck all that beak up my nose ill probebly be dead of an overdose, so i wont give a fvck anyway.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

If I give up beak and get a tan will females of peaheads girls calibre want to sleep with me?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> If I give up beak and get a tan will females of peaheads girls calibre want to sleep with me?


Dont give it up.

Give it to me


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> If I give up beak and get a tan will females of peaheads girls calibre want to sleep with me?


Providing they are kept in the dark as to what's going on in yout trouser dept. :whistling:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> If I give up beak and get a tan will *females of peaheads girls calibre want to sleep with me?*


Doubt it mate.....not when i show them a pic of that c0cktail sausage you have hanging....sorry i meant tucked away like a Hedgehog :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

BillC said:


> Providing they are kept in the dark as to what's going on in yout trouser dept. :whistling:


chipolata:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

C'mon lads, the world must be teaming with grown women wanting to settle with a man who has the reproductive system of a Vole


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Uriel said:


> C'mon lads, the world must be teaming with grown women wanting to settle with a man who has the reproductive system of a Vole


what "blind women":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Khaos said:


> what "blind women":lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope!

Desperate women :lol: :lol:

Example:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

You would have to throw a bag of flour over them to find the damp spot.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol a brown paper bag over her head and one over mine in case hers falls off


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

pea head said:


> You would have to throw a bag of flour over them to find the damp spot.


Don't think that would work.

In this heat, I think they would be damp all over.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah she'd be so fat you could slap her thighs and ride the waves in


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to see the thread being kept alive when im not ****ed or high!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SiPhil said:


>


That sh1t is just wrong. :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

strange_days said:


> Yeah she'd be so fat you could slap her thighs and ride the waves in


I'll get my surfboard.

You'd need to tie a length of 4x2 across your ass in case you slipped and fell in:laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

wN-LZmZJygg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

glad to see this thread is still going strong................. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

**** I feel rough. Got absolutely ****ered yesterday

Could murder a line. Anyone wanna give me £100?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

drab4 said:


> 100 cans a week? I want that up to 200 by next week IB or there'll be words exchanged


We are gonna have that **** up soon. You buy the booze, Ill bring the coke and chloroform


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

SiPhil said:


>


now that is just plain wrong


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

SiPhil said:


>


fpmsl

what a hair doo -- and the rack wow:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Bastards....the lot of ya.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

the blonde hair is kinda funny though...........


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> the blonde hair is kinda funny though...........


NO its not funny AT ALL....reported :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

My Pea Head Poem:

Pea head was gonna go for a walk but took some naps instead.

He was gonna drink a pint of celltek but instead he drew a picture with some felt tips.

He takes pills, Vitamin C & Zink... all the chicks dig his biceps at the skating rink.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> My Pea Head Poem:
> 
> Pea head was gonna go for a walk but took some naps instead.
> 
> ...


thats fcuking sh!T


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

that poem shows a lack of love for Peahead:ban:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol you guys clearly don't appreciate art! :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> My Pea Head Poem:
> 
> Pea head was gonna go for a walk but took some naps instead.
> 
> ...


Should be negged for that. :ban:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i thought it was good, come on guys...

Lets see your poetic skills


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> My Pea Head Poem:
> 
> Pea head was gonna go for a walk but took some naps instead.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i thought it was good, come on guys...
> 
> Lets see your poetic skills


Sorry mate, no **** here lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

That pic is brilliant, i would have repped you but apparently i've given out too much


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Khaos said:


> the blonde hair is kinda funny though...........


It's ginger hair. Lost its colour when it was resized.

I'll have to make another now to bring out the gingerness.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> My Pea Head Poem:
> 
> Pea head was gonna go for a walk but took some naps instead.
> 
> ...


Neg rep.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm quite satisfied I've butchered you to hell here.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the guns are going to fk him off lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaah - that's the best one so far !

[look at the waspish waist on him though [email protected] grrrr]


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

FFS...........Seen it all know.

And there was me thinking somebody actually loves me....and you bunch of fcukers keep ripping me a new ar$ehole everytime this gets bumped. 

SiPhil..............****.

Quote Rambo in first blood..."Let it go" pmsl


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

PEAHEAD'S HIDDEN PAST....HE WAS A POP SINGER BACK IN THE 90'S....  ..BUT HAD TO QUIT THE BAND AFTER AN INCIDENT IN RUSSIA


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Bump this sh1t for later...late for work.....still wired...had no sleep


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

pea head said:


> FFS...........Seen it all know.


Oh no you have not.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Oh no you have not.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you mean there's more to come  dont get his hopes up :whistling:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: you mean there's more to come  dont get his hopes up :whistling:


Of course. Even I don't know what's lurking in my mind ready to be expressed in a photoshop. Always had a warped sense of humour.

I have your pics too, just need to think of something


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Of course. Even I don't know what's lurking in my mind ready to be expressed in a photoshop. Always had a warped sense of humour.
> 
> I have your pics too, just need to think of something


Erm please dont ! I'll rep you ok ? :confused1: I really wouldnt appreciate that ...seriously  - I am loving your work within the realms of laughing at other people - I would cry though  !

**** ....reps owed ...this is blackmail btw ...does it work ?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Of course. Even I don't know what's lurking in my mind ready to be expressed in a photoshop. Always had a warped sense of humour.
> 
> I have your pics too, just need to think of something


Bro, think of all the reps you would get.......not that i'm condoning the idea of you *Photoshopping Jem* :whistling:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Jem said:


> Erm please dont ! I'll rep you ok ? :confused1: I really wouldnt appreciate that ...seriously  - I am loving your work within the realms of laughing at other people - I would cry though  !
> 
> **** ....reps owed ...this is blackmail btw ...does it work ?


Actually you'd probably like it. The last woman I photo shopped as the star of the pic loved it, but that particular pic would get deleted from the general forum.

I don't photoshop people to p1ss them off or insult them. If peahead really didn't like me shopping him I'd stop, but I know he likes it because he's told me personally.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Actually you'd probably like it. The last woman I photo shopped as the star of the pic loved it, but that particular pic would get deleted from the general forum.
> 
> I don't photoshop people to p1ss them off or insult them. If peahead really didn't like me shopping him I'd stop, but I know he likes it because he's told me personally.


Aaaw fanks  - I'd prefer not to be photoshopped :lol:



Khaos said:


> Bro, think of all the reps you would get.......not that i'm condoning the idea of you *Photoshopping Jem* :whistling:


Ner Ner :tt2:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jem said:


> Aaaw fanks  - I'd prefer not to be photoshopped :lol:
> 
> Ner Ner :tt2:


Damn Thwarted again:cursing:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> Actually you'd probably like it. The last woman I photo shopped as the star of the pic loved it, but that particular pic would get deleted from the general forum.
> 
> *I don't photoshop people to p1ss them off* or insult them. If *peahead really didn't like me shopping him I'd stop,* but I know he likes it because he's told me personally.


Yeah right :lol: :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Gee thanks....not

****.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMFG - erm that looks like my arm [not hand!!], one leg and hair !!!!  :blink: :scared:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SiPhil said:


>


F u c k i n hell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> Actually you'd probably like it. The last woman I photo shopped as the star of the pic loved it, but that particular pic would get deleted from the general forum.
> 
> I don't photoshop people to p1ss them off or insult them. If peahead really didn't like me shopping him I'd stop, but I know he likes it because he's told me personally.


Mate you do a great job in making me p!ss with laughing when I logg on. I'm sure people on here will take it all in good faith.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Mate you do a great job in making me p!ss with laughing when I logg on. I'm sure people on here will take it all in good faith.


Are you ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Jem said:


> Aaaw fanks  - I'd prefer not to be photoshopped :lol:


What!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Hate liars, you love it!! :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I THOUGHT this was an appreciation thread.

In other words...fcuk it....lets rip pea a new ar$ehole every 5 minutes.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

I think pea head loves me he hasnt left my visitors since ive joined...i feel the same bro lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> I think pea head loves me he hasnt left my visitors since ive joined...i feel the same bro lol


I think your horizontal willie has his gaze lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

pea head said:


> I THOUGHT this was an appreciation thread.
> 
> In other words...fcuk it....lets rip pea a new ar$ehole every 5 minutes.


If you want a new ar$sehole every 5 minutes I'll need some help photo shopping you. If you literally want a photoshop with you being given a new ar$sehole, sorry I can't help until I get in the adults lounge.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> If you want a new ar$sehole every 5 minutes I'll need some help photo shopping you. If you literally want a photoshop with you being given a new ar$sehole, sorry I can't help until I get in the adults lounge.


As Dirty Harry would say...."A mans gotta know his limitations" :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BillC said:


> What!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Hate liars, you love it!! :lol:


  Bill I promise you - I wont be offended if you find some new avi material :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jem said:


> Bill I promise you - I wont be offended if you find some new avi material :thumb:


i would though


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't rep you again pmsl

ps sorry Jem, I've hired Khaos as my personal scarey black man trainer so I have to do as he wishes.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BillC said:


> Can't rep you again pmsl
> 
> ps sorry Jem, I've hired Khaos as my personal scarey black man trainer so I have to do as he wishes.


Furry nuff coz he's good at that too - I had to hide behind the sofa in the reception of my gym to escape him


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SiPhil said:


>


Some folk have toomuch time on han .


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Guffawww :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry Ive not been on here much! Heres a little song which reminds me of pea

6KUJE2xs-RE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

qEEMqHqMQpc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

**** its been too long.

Cant embed the ****er! Listen to the lyrics pea. These are my feelings towards you


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Back in the yard bro!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IB, are you still off the beak?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

All the ****ing videos dont work now.

****ing hell. This thread always cheered me up when i was feeling blue!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

This thread will never die


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't BELIEVE this thread's still going! Does this make it the longest-running thread on UKM now, then...?






No, I dunno why I felt compelled to post this, but I did...

SP xx


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

been a while

Epic song for an epic bloke


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast...just thought i would dig this thing up for when you are feeling down :tt2:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I was gonna bump this the other day but opted for another w4nk instead!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

over this thread might I add


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes it needed BUMPING....some threads are just lacking Finesse :rolleye:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Your not wrong! Its annoying that the forum upgrade broke the vids at the start. Some belters on there!

Hows tricks anyway?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Good mate...had a few hiccups that needed sorting but all good now.........growing again...well i THINK i am lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm on the diet train. Trying to hit 17 stone by end of March. On paper it shouldn't be too hard if I don't get injured. Been a long time since I have been that light though!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yee haa!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

im glad this has been resurrected


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

haha peahead i do appreciate you nap50 bashing, oh also i think you arch nemesis has joined...`oxy_man` hahahaha


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Irish Beast said:


> Yee haa!!


Peek-a-nip :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

dixie normus said:


>


i'm sorry but that creeps me out like fcuk.....really scares me, he looks like a bald critter on gear


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Love you man


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Lets have some pea love ppl


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

PMSL...its back :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

2

4

6

8

Who do we appreciate ?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> 2
> 
> 4
> 
> ...


Belter!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


>


you absolute cheesy gay [email protected]

negged


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Peahead is fcuking massive!!! I wanna be him!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not your boy toy


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pmsl you still keeping this going IB :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Looks like the silly [email protected] has been banned.........whos going keep this alive for me now :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

He will be back to resurrect this!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Been too long!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cock !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

He is out for a drive....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Its gonna be one of them days pea! the beer is flowing!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

This sums up my like for you *****


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

This thread is epically epic.

Irish Beast, your mental problems have scored internet gold :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> This thread is epically epic.
> 
> Irish Beast, your mental problems have scored internet gold :thumb:


Hes got more issues than WHSmith........................bless x


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I love peahead


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IB, how is the head this morning


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Dont feel great. Ive only had 7 cans today!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Any sniff last night?? 7 cans by 10:46, that is good going mate.

I miss these kind of sessions, I used to do them regularly, nothing better than drinking in the morning!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IB must be on a mission to the offy or the local coke dealer 

When he gets back, off his head, he'll be posting lots more music videos and declaring undyling love for PeaHead :lol:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> I'm not your boy toy


amazing!

absolutly AMAZING :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I had some coke yesterday and refused to pay him cos he kept me waiting on 70 for 6 months. Then I threw a knife at him and grabbed his birds ****!

How we laughed!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IB, if you were on the beak, how come no postings for PeaHead?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive got a few grams on route. Yee haa!!

!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, you fkin nutter. Just been reading your other thread mate, simple answer, fckin no chance would I take "it" back.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Where the **** is peahead!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Im here Sunbeam......just keeping my eye on every fcuker :innocent:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice don't you think pea?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Choo Choo Choon!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

well this certainly is interesting but its late so i peahead im going for a nap See what i did their?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im gonna ring the lazy **** and see who he is buried balls deep in. Probably a bovine with a wig on.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> I love you


 :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

fitrut said:


> :thumb: :laugh:


OMG thats my fav of the whole thread!! Only you Rut!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

WOW

400 Posts of just pure Bollocks :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

About time you showed up!

Just woke up wondering why my computer was on. Went over and this was on the screen! A successful evening obviously!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

pea head said:


> WOW
> 
> 400 Posts of just pure manlove :lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

**** I need a line


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

You still bouncing around on the old Devils Dandruff then ??? :innocent:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel; like death. I managed to lose my coker last night but I have somehow goit some fvcking cannabis which I dont even smoke!

Does anyone want to swap cannabis for cocaine!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Might get some Garys today


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive just read this thread from the start and am crying with laughter!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I love peahead!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't take him to a gay bar IB...

Someone might steal him!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fcuked up !!!

At least i know there is "Pea" love out there :innocent:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

On my 3rd bottle of vodka for today. Feel ropey and Im sweating like hitler opening his gas bill


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> On my 3rd bottle of vodka for today. Feel ropey and Im sweating like hitler opening his gas bill


Damn, thats crazy!.

Thsi thread is funny, w eall love Peahead


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> On my 3rd bottle of vodka for today. Feel ropey and Im sweating like hitler opening his gas bill


3rd bottle?? GTF?!?!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Read it and weep ****ers!

My flat is like a murder scene. Apparently peahead wrestled a buffalo to its death in the living room last night. yet there is no buffalo meat in the fridge


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

3rd bottle and you can still type, read etc.? Thats mad...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> 3rd bottle and you can still type, read etc.? Thats mad...


had some beak last night. had to go to town this morning. Post ofice ****ed up so went to wetherspoons for £2.10 pint of guinness then had an arguement with the burger van guy cos he made we wait ages then the burger was like eating a flame grilled turd


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

this sh1t is hilarious!!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Local team won a big game yday..got blootered..there is a dirty hangover in the post for me. Id say youre in for a ferocious case of the horrors tho IB.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Get the glowsticks and Gary Abletts!!!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

**** i just woke up, thank god theres vodkA


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I really want beak but cant spend any more money.

Rodeoooooooooooooooo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> I really want beak but cant spend any more money.
> 
> Rodeoooooooooooooooo


Damn it would be awesome to party with you lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

u know it bitch!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> u know it bitch!


Thats SON of a bitch thank you very much! lol :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

pull the trigger ******


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

YEEEEE HAAAAAAAA


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

back in the yard bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IB, are you on the beer yet ??


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

**** yeah!

Haven't stopped brah!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, you fkin nutter!!!

What does today's refreshments consist of then?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

On my 16th can I think!!

rock n roll *****


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Special Brew or K?

K is my personal favourite  Don't think anybody could do 16 cans of it though.

Seriously, I only drink Guinness now :beer:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

wash your ****ing mouth out!!!

I done 140 cans last week so do not undermine the integrity of my drinking prowess!! 

I need some beak


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I've done 28 cans of Guinness in one sitting with no drugs. I only know as the missus had neatly put all the cans on the table and counted them and confronted me when I walked down the stairs when I was ruff.

The more I lift heavier weights and the bigger I get, the more I can drink.

I am trying to cut down though but find it almost impossible...........

What cans are you drinking?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Export 

Have you got booze issues? The one issue I can see is that 28 cans is embarassing!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

16 cans of export before midday, good going I would say.

Problem with booze, nah, I haven't but my missus has got a problem with my boozing. WTF can you do, just crack on.

I thought 28 cans without mozambique was pretty impressive!! Guinness is only 4.2% though I suppose.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Whats the capital2 of Mozam?

Mazombeak!!

You seem like a good guy, rock n roll bro


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Enjoy the day mate, wish I was flying with you instead of stuck in this office!!!

:beer:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Will tryl. might get some bain!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

this is very emotional pea


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Class video


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## doog777 (Aug 21, 2012)

I found here some good information about all the science in fitness http://yourfitnessbattle.blogspot.com/


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Lmfao what a senti thread i love it! yeah pea heads a rather funny guy! speshhh wen u tell him your on oxys 

oh pea head currently using 100mg ed oxy kick start


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

stop brown nosing


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

sawyer1 said:


> Lmfao what a senti thread i love it! yeah pea heads a rather funny guy! speshhh wen u tell him your on oxys
> 
> oh pea head currently using 100mg ed oxy kick start


You want see me when its face to face with some guy in the gym on them .......i dont mean to offend....but i seem to have Tourrettes when it comes to these....in fact its on par with the same attitude i have when a tweaking Smack head asks me for 20p for the phone box :lol:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

@Irish Beast, don't let peahead die of neglect! You've not serenaded him for almost three weeks!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> @Irish Beast, don't let peahead die of neglect! You've not serenaded him for almost three weeks!


Nice to see you are keeping this alive mate.

Maybe we can turn this into a question and answers thread.......on Oxys :laugh:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Wouldn't that pretty much guarantee it getting closed within about 5 minutes for abusive language and threats of violence? :death:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> Wouldn't that pretty much guarantee it getting closed within about 5 minutes for abusive language and threats of violence? :death:


Ermmm...maybe so yes :innocent:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

pea head said:


> Ermmm...maybe so yes :innocent:


Lol dude please, I have been here longer than a day!

There'd be bodies everywhere and we all know it.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Was thinking of taking 600mg nap 50's ed with 10 mg vit c and 10mg of Nolva

Will I get gyno?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Where on earth is @Irish Beast?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Back in the yard bro!

Absolutely wasted now. I really hope a bird doesnt come over tonight cos I dont think I can get an erection

That is all


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

My god this needs a bump! I cant believe its been over 3 years since I started this!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Back in the yard bro!
> 
> Absolutely wasted now. I really hope a bird doesnt come over tonight cos I dont think I can get an erection
> 
> That is all


Any news is good news! ... sort of :sad:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not seen Peahead on here for ages.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

wot


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Not seen Peahead on here for ages.


he will be back


----------

